# brush gun



## cinnamonroll

¡Hola! Me he encontrado en un texto con el término _brush gun_ y no tengo muy claro a qué se refiere ni qué traducción darle en español. ¿Alguna ayuda? ¡Gracias!

Hi! I've just run into the term _brush gun_ and I am not really sure about what it means nor how I could translate into Spanish. Any help? Thank you!


----------



## Bevj

Bienvenido al foro. 
Por favor explica dónde has oído o leído la frase y danos la oración completa como ejemplo de su uso. 
Gracias.


----------



## cinnamonroll

La he oído en un episodio de la serie Apocalypse 101. El contexto es este (están hablando de un fusil):

- I mean, I thought the barrels were longer on these.
- Well, you know, that's like a *brush gun*.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

"Qué son" se puede averiguar fácilmente haciendo una búsqueda.
Por ejemplo, What is a brush gun? - Quora
Pero ni idea de la traducción...


----------



## Ballenero

Parece un rifle de caza que no es muy largo (para moverse entre la espesura) pero con mucha potencia de disparo (para caza mayor).


----------



## boroman

Lo describen como:_ "compacto, para la espesura"._


----------



## Sepia

So if anyone knows the Spanish term for it, please tell.


----------



## Benzene

_Hello Sepia!

I suggest 'escopeta eficaz en el bosque denso' = 'efficient shotgun in dense bushes'. I don't know if there are any Spanish evidences on the web but at least the meaning is what I quoted.
I hope I have helped you.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Creo que la idea que viene a la mente al hacer referencia a un _brush gun _es generalmente la de un palanquero (rifle palanquero, rifle de palanca), corto, ligero y de calibre contundente, usado en España especialmente en esperas y cortaderos y en Estados Unidos en la caza mayor en zonas de maleza tupida (de ahí el nombre). Aunque una escopeta de caza corta o un rifle de caza corto también encajarían en la definición genérica de _brush gun_, aunque todos ellos hagan alusión a armas diferentes en realidad. Me temo que no hay una expresión equivalente para hacer referencia a este conjunto de armas -salvo como referencia específica a los palanqueros.

A la de hora de traducir de manera sucinta podría plantearse "rifle corto de palanca" o "palanquero de grueso calibre", por ejemplo, con distintos acentos según el caso -y entendiendo que no se trata de una descripción completamente equivalente. En el contexto dado, donde se habla de un rifle de cañón corto o no muy largo, podría proponerse una traducción genérica más sencilla como por ejemplo "_bueno, ya sabes, es como un palanquero / como un rifle de palanca_" (aunque como dicho la traducción dista de ser exacta; _like a brush gun_).


----------



## Kaoss

Yo cambiaría "rifle corto" por "carabina".


----------



## Ballenero

Kaoss said:


> Yo cambiaría "rifle corto" por "carabina".


Para mí, una carabina es una escopeta de aire comprimido que dispara balines.


----------



## Kaoss

Ballenero said:


> Para mí, una carabina es una escopeta de aire comprimido que dispara balines.


Pobres carabineros... 

Supongo que ese uso viene de las carabinas "de verdad" que eran mas cortas y ligeras que los fusiles...


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

El único pero a llamar carabina al _brush gun_ es el calibre; una carabina de palanca, por ejemplo, usa normalmente un calibre 22, mucho menor del 44 que puede utilizar un palanquero de los que sí se considerarían _brush guns _(hasta donde yo sé del tema, vaya, que es muy poco, de hecho).


----------



## Ballenero

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> hasta donde yo sé del tema, vaya, que es muy poco, de hecho).


Pues no lo parece. 

Por inventar algo, voy a decir:
Rifle de campaña.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ballenero said:


> Por inventar algo, voy a decir:
> Rifle de campaña.


Aunque la expresión no se use mucho, la idea de un rifle de/para batida (escopetas y rifles de batida) se acerca mucho al concepto original de _brush gun_ y a las características generales de este, y sería comprensible para cualquier cazador, creo. Ver aquí por ejemplo: Rifles para batida y montería


----------



## Sepia

Benzene said:


> _Hello Sepia!
> 
> I suggest 'escopeta eficaz en el bosque denso' = 'efficient shotgun in dense bushes'. I don't know if there are any Spanish evidences on the web but at least the meaning is what I quoted.
> I hope I have helped you.
> 
> Bye,
> *Benzene*_



OK - how do DESCRIBE it was clear. But is there a word for it? Or a short compact expression? And by the way - it isn't necessarily shotgun.


----------

